# 1951 Schwinn BA-607 "B6" bring back from the dead...



## bobcycles (Mar 29, 2021)

Most enjoyable trip  for me is the 'bring back' of dead or housepainted,  rusted or pieced together 
bikes where the only way to go is Up.
Cobalt Blue / Robins Egg with the optional Chrome spring fork that appears in Schwinn catalogs as
available for 'extra cost'.  S-2 wheels that chrome plated nicely, NOS tires and original NOS Delta
Schwinn taillight... full rechrome, nickel and cad of all bright work and automotive paint, 100% restore.
I'm always amazed looking at any restored bike and picturing the kids often barely able to 
climb aboard these 60+ pound monsters, cruising these beasts back in the day.


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 29, 2021)

Black wall tires on this bike somehow, seem right!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 29, 2021)

O now that is a piece of artwork bud!  Congrats on that magnificent resto and please post before pictures if you get a chance or have em.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 29, 2021)

Now thats fan-F'n-tastic!!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 29, 2021)

tacochris said:


> O now that is a piece of artwork bud!  Congrats on that magnificent resto and please post before pictures if you get a chance or have em.




The before pix wouldn't amount to much...just an assemblage of housepainted, surface rusted, or "not pretty" parts
from a variety of other bikes from this year window...
Bike was not a complete original in tact when the project started...
imagine a rough looking pile of parts...rainbow of colors and rust, not much resale value ..lol


----------



## tacochris (Mar 29, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> The before pix wouldn't amount to much...just an assemblage of housepainted, surface rusted, or "not pretty" parts
> from a variety of other bikes from this year window...
> Bike was not a complete original in tact when the project started...
> imagine a rough looking pile of parts...rainbow of colors and rust, not much resale value ..lol



Haha ive got a 50 Autocycle that im about to restore that is exactly the same.  All correct year and equipment just different bikes.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 29, 2021)

Bob, one hell of a nicely restored bike!  Almost makes me think differently about owning more of them.  The colors are stunning!


----------



## CycleOc (Mar 29, 2021)

Nicely  done!  another one that gets to live on and be appreciated.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2021)

Well, the last time I attempted to compliment one of your fantastic restorations, it started a s#!+ storm that I still can’t quite comprehend.
So, this time, I’ll just simply say,
Spectacular!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 29, 2021)

DAM BOB THAT'S KILLER WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice and shiny!  Great detailed restoration.  You do nice work!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2021)

My favorite color combo!


----------



## dave429 (Mar 30, 2021)

Beautiful restoration Bob! Love the colors, nicely done.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Mar 30, 2021)

Love the colors and the chrome springer! Never seen one. Sharp looking bike.


----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 30, 2021)

This bicycle is the “Art” of bicycle collecting. Those colors are perfect. The black tires, tan seat, and chrome springer look like they were always there.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 30, 2021)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Love the colors and the chrome springer! Never seen one. Sharp looking bike.





Thanks everybody for the kind words...I'm sure some of you have embarked on the 'full' restoration and 
know how time consuming and labor intensive it can be,  always a treat to see the finished product tho.  
In over 40 years of being a vintage bike nut I've only seen 2 original bikes with the chrome option springer...
most people I guess just didn't want to step up for the flashy upgrade...
Schwinn eventually decided late 50s? early 60s? to make ALL springers chrome...lol.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 30, 2021)

SWEET!
LOOKING GOOD!
CLASSIC B 6!


----------



## atencioee (Mar 30, 2021)

@bobcycles, legendary! Outstanding work, brother!


----------



## Royalflushmz (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## eeapo (Apr 1, 2021)

Beautiful, I wouldn’t have ever thought blue and turquoise would match up so nicely. Job well done.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 1, 2021)

AMAZING JOB !!!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 1, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Thanks everybody for the kind words...I'm sure some of you have embarked on the 'full' restoration and
> know how time consuming and labor intensive it can be,  always a treat to see the finished product tho.
> In over 40 years of being a vintage bike nut I've only seen 2 original bikes with the chrome option springer...
> most people I guess just didn't want to step up for the flashy upgrade...
> Schwinn eventually decided late 50s? early 60s? to make ALL springers chrome...lol.



I DID NOT KNOW CHROMED FORK ARMS WERE AN OPTION.
I MISSED THAT ON FIRST GLANCE!
THE WHOLE BIKE JUST GLEAMS!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2021)

I believe Geoff Greene has a copy of the ad in his Heavy Weight book. If memory serves it is from '49. I've never seen another reference that tells what years this was available. I know in '49 especially you could fully pimp a B6 with the Phantom style rack w/light and seat (no rivet) as well as the chrome fork option. In fact I have all the parts and paint to do one in this color combo along with dual drums. V/r Shawn


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 3, 2021)

That’s a beautiful bike ! Please tell me you plan on riding the tires off of it! I did a 49 b-6 this year but it was mostly original. The choice was made to keep the original paint and clear coat it! These early bikes are awesome!


----------



## Mack the fork (Apr 3, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Most enjoyable trip  for me is the 'bring back' of dead or housepainted,  rusted or pieced together
> bikes where the only way to go is Up.
> Cobalt Blue / Robins Egg with the optional Chrome spring fork that appears in Schwinn catalogs as
> available for 'extra cost'.  S-2 wheels that chrome plated nicely, NOS tires and original NOS Delta
> ...



What a noble endeavor; to resurrect things of quality and beauty, and expand the number of people who can be delighted by them.

A very beautiful piece. Well done!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 3, 2021)

Not sure why the finished photo didn’t load but here it is! Lol


----------



## philthewrench (Apr 3, 2021)

Stunning. Just wow.


----------



## GenuineRides (Apr 3, 2021)

Here’s one in original paint and full chrome optional springer.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 3, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Most enjoyable trip  for me is the 'bring back' of dead or housepainted,  rusted or pieced together
> bikes where the only way to go is Up.
> Cobalt Blue / Robins Egg with the optional Chrome spring fork that appears in Schwinn catalogs as
> available for 'extra cost'.  S-2 wheels that chrome plated nicely, NOS tires and original NOS Delta
> ...



The reason these were such a tank to ride is the low pressure tires they had back in the day. I run 45-50 psi in my wide whites and it makes a nite and day difference. This works for me. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 3, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> The reason these were such a tank to ride is the low pressure tires they had back in the day. I run 45-50 psi in my wide whites and it makes a nite and day difference. This works for me. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.



You are right.  That is why they are called Balloon.  Pumped up with low pressure.  Just enough to inflate a large tire


----------



## nick tures (Apr 4, 2021)

fantastic !!


----------

